# Installed sub panel in garage



## waterbuffulo (Jul 18, 2009)

Im trying to eval if it is reasonable cost/what would be needed to have a sub panel installed in my garage by electrian. The info: House panel and feed is in the south east corner (of the house) in a bedroom and garage is at the north west. It measures out to 80' (up to the attic, over, down). Would like to have a min of 50 amp service; capable of 120/220. Permits typically needed? Other options? Not looking to run a shop off it.

So if anyone has some insight to this that would be great. As far as cost, Im more intrested if this is $400 buck or if its $2000.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Where are you located, i would do it if your close enough.i am a licensed electrician.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

waterbuffulo said:


> Im trying to eval if it is reasonable cost/what would be needed to have a sub panel installed in my garage by electrian. The info: House panel and feed is in the south east corner (of the house) in a bedroom and garage is at the north west. It measures out to 80' (up to the attic, over, down). Would like to have a min of 50 amp service; capable of 120/220. Permits typically needed? Other options? Not looking to run a shop off it.
> 
> So if anyone has some insight to this that would be great. As far as cost, Im more intrested if this is $400 buck or if its $2000.


What are you wanting to run in the garage to need 50A?


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I think he wants 50 amp service,not one particular 50 amp draw.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Take this for what it's worth....


I did just about the same thing to my garage that you are wanting to do. I already had the wire to the garage. Sub panel, ground rods, and wiring for the garage I spent around $400 (alittle less if I remember correctly). My buddy is an electrician and hooked everything up, no inspection or permits.

A year ago I had a new panel put in the house with a generator hookup. $1,900, electrician installed.


----------



## waterbuffulo (Jul 18, 2009)

ih772 said:


> What are you wanting to run in the garage to need 50A?


Im thinking more in line with a 50A service -(100A house service currently) I would be running a small welder, compressor and lights. I would like to have 220 capability. I dont have a pole barn so most work is done on the approach pad. Also garage is attached to the house.



FISHMANMARK said:


> Take this for what it's worth....
> 
> 
> I did just about the same thing to my garage that you are wanting to do. I already had the wire to the garage. Sub panel, ground rods, and wiring for the garage I spent around $400 (alittle less if I remember correctly). My buddy is an electrician and hooked everything up, no inspection or permits.
> ...


 
Currently the garage has no existing equipment. Just 2 lines, 14 ga coming from the house. 

FISHMANMARK - That info is good! Thanks.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 17, 2011)

waterbuffulo said:


> Im trying to eval if it is reasonable cost/what would be needed to have a sub panel installed in my garage by electrian. The info: House panel and feed is in the south east corner (of the house) in a bedroom and garage is at the north west. It measures out to 80' (up to the attic, over, down). Would like to have a min of 50 amp service; capable of 120/220. Permits typically needed? Other options? Not looking to run a shop off it.
> 
> So if anyone has some insight to this that would be great. As far as cost, Im more intrested if this is $400 buck or if its $2000.


 Where are you located?


----------



## boppa (Jul 18, 2003)

Another possible option you could consider is putting a main service panel in the garage and sub-feeding the house from the garage. You would have to swing the service entrance wires over to the garage (no big deal if you have the length) and reconnect to a mast on the garage. Then you could go under ground from the garage panel to the house- a cleaner job IMO. That way you'd have all kinds of electrical options in the garage. For sure you need a permit.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

For what its worth......I always ask "how many tools can you operate with only two hands?" That makes them think and realize they can get away with less amperage BUT with that long of a run...I would use the wire capable of 50A because of the voltage drop.
Unless you are going to be using electric heat, 30A is all you need IMO. Good Luck


----------

